# Well, I got some pond snails today, and I have a few questions.



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So today I got a few pond snails from my biology teacher, who was going to get some pond scum, but got a frog and 2 pond snails accedentally. Today, we came in and there was a plethora of snails. Baby snails. I asked if I could have 4, but I wound up with 10, give or take. 

Currently, they are in a pint sized water bottle filled with dirty water and algae to about the first ring, and I need to know if I should add some tap water and water conditioner. I can't really take the snails out, plus I have no place to put them until Thursay evening. (I own a betta fish and I need to transport him to a little show thing.) 

The snails are currently swimming happily across the side. I have named th runt of the litter, or whatever you call baby snails, Nemo. (Lol he just passed by. )

Questions:
Can I feed them lettus and/or moss from outside? 
Should I fill the bottle with more tap water and add conditioner?
How long until they are sexually mature? (I would like to start breeding these little guys and release/sell them. ;P)
How long does it take to hatch the eggs?
Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.

Peace!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

(Sorry For the double post but I can't edit any more)

My snails were born..er, hatched ove the weekend so they aren't more than 72 hours old.

*Watches Nemo pass by*


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Which ones do you really have, _Physas_ sp. or _Lymnaea stagnalis_? I adore the latter.lol I've never kept tabs the exact age they start to breed. They're asexual but they need to exchange sperm to generate reproduction. I'd still add dechlorinator. Heavy metals, chlorine and chloramine will kill them. And they are not fussy with foods.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I honestly have no clue on the breed. LOL 
Can you show a pic of the different types? 

Okay, so I will add more tap water and conditioner.

Great, so I can feed them things like lettus? How about plants from outside? (Weeds, Grass, Moss, Etc.)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, anything is eaten. They prefer to eat the rotting parts of plants though rather than healthy ones. Just make sure the plants are not contaminated and already dipped in potassium permanganate as a precaution.

Here are they.

The _Lymnaea stagnalis_ is the bigger one whereas the teeny thing is _Physas_. There's quite a difference.:wink:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just raised the water level, added some BettaSafe conditioner, and put in a little plant/lettus/esparagus thing I found in my fridge. I will try to have pics up soon!

-Edit-

Little one! lol

potassium permanganate...Wha?

Lol I feel clueless now...x3


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh well...I dunno if you plan to use some plants soon after for the fish but if you do plan to get new plants for the tanks with fish, you need to disinfect the plants for parasites that harbor them. Some predatory insects live in plants and they could also harm the snails.
Jake’s Planted Aquarium Pages | Disinfecting Plants – Before or After


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't plan on putting them with my fish yet...

But I can use what I have in my fridge for now. I just looked and It looks like Nemo is near the surface. 
Some other snails are now mobile as well.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

PICTURES!

Before:


















Now:


























A Few Scared Snails Huddling at the bottom...Now they are everywhere! 


Again, tips would be appreciated!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol I just realized that there are like, 3 small snails. I guess I'll wait on names unless I find a big one!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the bottle airtight?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes. I open it occasionally to let new, fresh, air in. 

Is it bad if it isn't?
How does the habitat look?
Nobody is on the plant yet...

...

...

...

There also seems to be less snails...but that's just me...I think/hope.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your snails will die.=/ Take it off.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Take the lid off- Got it. 

...

Lid off!

I have a large jar to put them in on Thursday. It doesn't have a lid. 

Sweet.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh! 'Nother question:

Sometimes, my filters grow what looks like algae, or some kinda green sludge. Could I scrape that off into my snail tank or no?

-Just Did a population count and got 4...I could've sworn there were more...?-

Now I just counted 5.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bloo97 said:


> Oh! 'Nother question:
> 
> Sometimes, my filters grow what looks like algae, or some kinda green sludge. Could I scrape that off into my snail tank or no?
> 
> ...


 If it's algae, leave it alone. Your snails will eat them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool. Thanks.

'Night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

